# Foul water HELP!



## lolo9373 (Sep 5, 2003)

I have had my piranha tank up and running for over a year now, the water smells so bad. I have other tanks in the house and none of them compare to this tank. I was wondering if my water quailty was bad, so I checked the levels. Nitrate, ammonia and Ph, everything is great. So I have come down to the conclusion that it is the food they get, because it smells worse after you feed them. I have decided on this batch of piranahs I am only going to feed them frozen foods, to steer clear of the hassle of feeders and their dieseases, and also the extra tank for them. They eat silverslides, krill, beefheart, bloodworms, mysis shrimp, and sometimes brine shrimp. Mostly they get feed the frozen silverslides and krill. So what is going on here. Am I feeding to much? But they don't get all round when I feed them. Do I have to change the water twice a week, it gets changed every 2 weeks now. This is really horrible because the tank is a 85 gallon with 8 fish in our bedroom, so when it smells its not like you can just walk away we sleep in there. Much help needed!!


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

weekly water changes and make sure they don't leave leftovers.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

yueah i have this proplem a bit just do weeklywater change and remove and dead sh*t


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

what's silverslides? Smelt? I've noticed that smell from feeding oily fish like smelt, trout and salmon.


----------



## robrefvik (Aug 10, 2003)

I had a problem with tank stinking up the house and I added a bag of activated carbon to the tank and with in a day or two the smell was gone, it cost about 7 bucks for the carbon and it lasts about 6 months.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Carbon always works well!! u can buy it in a teabag type thing and place it in ur filter!! it needs 2be replaced like once a month but u should notice a difference!! Gd Luck!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lolo9373 said:


> I have had my piranha tank up and running for over a year now, the water smells so bad. I have other tanks in the house and none of them compare to this tank. I was wondering if my water quailty was bad, so I checked the levels. Nitrate, ammonia and Ph, everything is great. So I have come down to the conclusion that it is the food they get, because it smells worse after you feed them. I have decided on this batch of piranahs I am only going to feed them frozen foods, to steer clear of the hassle of feeders and their dieseases, and also the extra tank for them. They eat silverslides, krill, beefheart, bloodworms, mysis shrimp, and sometimes brine shrimp. Mostly they get feed the frozen silverslides and krill. So what is going on here. Am I feeding to much? But they don't get all round when I feed them. Do I have to change the water twice a week, it gets changed every 2 weeks now. This is really horrible because the tank is a 85 gallon with 8 fish in our bedroom, so when it smells its not like you can just walk away we sleep in there. Much help needed!!


 why not clean it?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

What type of filters are you running, and what type of substrate is in the bottom of the tank? I almost never do water changes on my tanks. Seriously maybe once a year do I actually do a water change, and then only about 20%, most of the time I add due to evaporation. The only times I get odor is after feeding trout, and then it is the oily residue in the filters, so I change the filters on the penguins and the magnums after feeding trout.....


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

*Moved to Water Chemistry*


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> What type of filters are you running, and what type of substrate is in the bottom of the tank? I almost never do water changes on my tanks. Seriously maybe once a year do I actually do a water change, and then only about 20%, most of the time I add due to evaporation. The only times I get odor is after feeding trout, and then it is the oily residue in the filters, so I change the filters on the penguins and the magnums after feeding trout.....


 Thats wrong man!!


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Try adding some carbon it usually helps with the smell. 20% water change about once a year? did i read that right crockeeper?


----------



## lolo9373 (Sep 5, 2003)

wow that was alot of replies. Well yesterday I added carbon and today I'm going to change the water a little bit. After adding the carbon the tank is still a little stinky but better. For the filteration question I am using a emperor 400, and a whipser 3. Maybe the silverslides are oily. I'm going to feed them krill today and then silverslides tommorow and then we will see what kind of smell we get.


----------

